# SMLE Lee Enfield Rifle



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Given my age (and the fact that my grand-dad had one of these under his bed ) this is what defines the 'classic' rifle for me:

[yt]MzmY7gXguuQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

And of course, given what I noted above, I fully agree with this fellows assessment of the SMLE 

[yt]cSnjCA8_V4U[/yt]


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2013)

My brother owns several of these.  While they all look the same to me, he can tell you what country manufactured which ones, and all sorts of blah blah details about them.    I've gone out to the range with him a few times.  

He also has a few of these:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

By coincidence, I was just reading about how the M1 replaced the Springfield 1903 bolt-action because it was less tiring on the troops to keep up sustained fire with one.

*"It was found that well trained firers, using the service rifle at 300 yards, could maintain a rate of fire of approximately ten rounds per minute, without an appreciable loss of accuracy, for a maximum periodof four minutes....all were temporarily incapacitated for further firing for a period of from six to ten minutes. 

It was found that the same firers, using the two types of semiautomatic rifles at the same range, could maintain a rate of fire of approximately 16 rounds per minute, without an appreciable lost of accuracy for the same period, and without any evidence of physical fatigue....With an absence of malfunction, due to mechanical defects, it is believed that a rate of fire of 20 well aimed shots per minute could have been maintained for at least six minutes...without an appreciable loss of accuracy....

The men employed in the test had had almost daily firing, both in the regular target season and in the pursuance of these tests, for approximately two months, and were addition qualified as expert riflemen, so that the above results would probably two high for the average shot, and without the same amount of physical fitness.*


----------



## chinto (Jan 26, 2013)

the minimum number of aimed rounds a British Soldier was expected to fire from his SMLE or No.4 rifle in aimed fire in a mad minute was 30rnds! most could fire more! that is why the Germans in WWI when they first encountered the tommys shooting at them  thought they were facing massed machine-gun fire!  I like the old SMLE and or the No.4 almost as much as I like the old  Springfield 1903.. but I would rather have the M1 over both for most uses.  However I understand that some of our troops in Afghanistan have found out that most of the old Battle Rifle calibers leave the 5.56 cartridge wanting badly, especially at long range!.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's a nice little vid showing just how a shooter, even one who is not too familiar with using the rifle (I am assuming), can quickly get a high rate of fire out of an SMLE:

[yt]6Fozy_qV8Xg[/yt]

I raise the comment about being not too familiar because at first he was lifting away from the gun to work the bolt whereas it was specifically designed not to require you to do that; that made me think he was more accustomed to other designs that are not quite so 'slick' .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 27, 2013)

An interesting longer video talking about some of the rifles of WWII:

[yt]wr2iJuNoZ9A[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2013)

Pleasant video of an experienced fellow enjoying his Lee Enfield:

[yt]GY_Ui78DiY4[/yt]

Nice little 'colourful' tale of how he used to store is with a Mauser and neither rifle would work properly until he separated them .

Another piece by the same chap:

[yt]ofJECHN4hh8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2013)

You 'Criminal Rights Advocates' {TM BillC} sure all you want is the scary Black Rifles?

[yt]rFYZHLuxXZ8[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2013)

An Aussie showing off his SMLE:

[yt]-uhpdiFa_Mo[/yt]

Some interesting details about the evolution of the ammunition.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2013)

A bit dry but an illuminating comparison of the SMLE and the K98:

[yt]biirD4oXZSI[/yt]


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> You 'Criminal Rights Advocates' {TM BillC} sure all you want is the scary Black Rifles?
> 
> [yt]rFYZHLuxXZ8[/yt]



any idea what his accuracy rate was?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd bet not good . It is something you have to train for without a doubt.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Another good video of some SMLE shooting showing the accuracy of the weapon:

[yt]qPphNsx3jlg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2013)

And an interesting thread on rate of fire and accuracy requirements for soldiers of the BEF.

http://www.armchairgeneral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72521


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2013)

One last Lee Enfield post for a bit.

I found a link to this PDF in the thread I posted above - it might be of interest to collectors and others with a passion for the details of a great rifle like the SMLE:

http://www.lexpev.nl/downloads/smallarmstrainingrifle1942.pdf


----------



## chinto (Jan 30, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> any idea what his accuracy rate was?



I do not know about him but the British army expected every soldier on the end of Boot camp to be able to do a minimum of 30 accurate aimed rounds in a  " Mad Minute".  It is historical fact they could indeed do it, and many experianced troops could do as many as 40-45 aimed rounds and hit with them!!!   the Lee-Enfield action is the fastest bold action in the world.


----------

